# [Anzeige] PCGH-Professional-PC: Mit Ryzen 7 2700x und GTX 1080 im Video bei PUBG und Fortnite



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *[Anzeige] PCGH-Professional-PC: Mit Ryzen 7 2700x und GTX 1080 im Video bei PUBG und Fortnite* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Anzeige] PCGH-Professional-PC: Mit Ryzen 7 2700x und GTX 1080 im Video bei PUBG und Fortnite*


----------



## Noofuu (16. Juni 2018)

Für Fotnite bitte weil es so Anspruchsvoll ist 2 oder besser 4 GTX 1080ti


----------



## XXTREME (17. Juni 2018)

Ich hätte ja vielleicht auch "etwas" anspruchsvollere (bessere) Games gewählt als diesen Müll . Glaube kaum das sich jetzt jemand extra für diese beiden bescheidenen Games einen so teuren (und guten) PC kauft was auch absolut unnötig wäre.

@Noofuu

Gibt kein Quad-SLI mehr .


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Juni 2018)

Schlüsselwort: Keywords. 

MfG,
Raff


----------

